# Моржевание при радикулите



## zonic (9 Янв 2007)

*моржевание при радикулите*

Скоро Крещение. Вопрос: можно ли купаться в проруби при обострениях радикулита?


----------



## ssv (9 Янв 2007)

*моржевание при радикулите*



zonic написал(а):


> Скоро Крещение. Вопрос: можно ли купаться в проруби при обострениях радикулита?


 
Разве такими должны быть слова человека, желающего прикоснуться к Святая Святых?!
Осторожно. По самочувствию, тут спорт не нужен.


----------



## Helen (10 Янв 2007)

*моржевание при радикулите*

Мое мнение - даже очень опасно, тем более в период обострения. 

Этот вопрос уже обсуждался нашими специалистами,  и тот факт, что кратковременное пребывание в ледяной воде может играть роль стимулятора иммунной системы, конечно же верный. 

Но порой совсем немного бывает нужно для переохлаждения и ухудшения состояния!


----------

